# Schwinn experts! Anyone know the correct spoke size to relace S-7's ?



## Nickinator (May 16, 2013)

Got a bum steer from Memory Lane 3x now, too many charts that say different things- was hoping Jerry would know, but guess not, why is this so dang difficult- nobody relacing S-7's??? 

The 10 5/8th that they said would work for all the S-7's except the 2 spd kickback do not work for my 60's 26" rear S-7 with a SA 3 spd hub, for a 4 cross pattern anyway- too short. Then they sent me 10 3/8th to do a 3 cross pattern, but those look far too short for that! 

The 10 5/8th  also don't work with the front hub, unless I do a 3 cross pattern, which I don't like. Guessing I'll need 10 7/8?

 Anyone relace S-7's that can let me know what I need? Prefer a 4 cross pattern like factory. Is it that I'm not using Schwinn correct-sized spokes? Does anyone even have those? ML does not....

Man this silly girl's middleweight is turning out to be far more difficult to restore than the balloon tires- go figure :eek:

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## ohdeebee (May 16, 2013)

Are you just using a single speed bendix rear? I can get you a measurement tomorrow. Shoot me a PM to remind me. I can get you spokes also if you need them


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2013)

Spoke Wizzard iPad/ iPhone app.  Easy and it works.


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Are you just using a single speed bendix rear? I can get you a measurement tomorrow. Shoot me a PM to remind me. I can get you spokes also if you need them




No, I have a 3 spd SA off a Corvette.


----------



## spoker (May 17, 2013)

*spokes*

Why dont u ask Tony?


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Spoke Wizzard iPad/ iPhone app.  Easy and it works.




Am installing it right now- looks pretty cool! Thx for that tip. 

Several ebay sellers are selling/using 10 7/8's for the S-7 front hub, coaster rear and 3 spd rear, I was guessing that was the one I'd need to use, tho' the old Schwinn spokes measure closer to 10 3/4 (which to my knowledge aren't sold).

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2013)

So much for the Spoke Wizard, tested it against a known length spoke...oh well .99 cents not a big loss. Maybe it works better for certain cases, and maybe it would have been more accurate if the wheel I tested was apart, but hard to measure the thickness of rims regardless.


----------



## Nickinator (May 17, 2013)

spoker said:


> Why dont u ask Tony?




Will be going in to see him with a bent fork today anyway (he has mad skills in straightening stuff in case you didn't know) - I hadn't asked him yet, I know he doesn't know off the top of his head as I've gone in for a few extra for broken spokes, but he may have a chart he can use. I really am surprised ML didn't know.
Darcie


----------



## Duck (May 17, 2013)

Use the 10 7/8" and clip/ file off the excess. That's what I ended up doing when I was dealing w/ the same thing...  /Duck


----------



## spoker (May 17, 2013)

*spokes*

i think tony keeps a record of what fits what,i do what duckn does,i bought a spoke die from bissengers in new brighton,i dont half to have as many diff lengths,i redie a little and grind off th extra


----------



## Hiawathatc (May 17, 2013)

My 60 Corvette 3 speed has 3 cross on both front and rear. All S7 wheels I have seen are 3 cross. 4 cross 10 5/8 spokes were used on S2 wheels.
Sorry I don't know the length of the spokes for S7.


----------



## Nickinator (May 18, 2013)

Hiawathatc said:


> My 60 Corvette 3 speed has 3 cross on both front and rear. All S7 wheels I have seen are 3 cross. 4 cross 10 5/8 spokes were used on S2 wheels.
> Sorry I don't know the length of the spokes for S7.




I discovered out of all the original S-7's I have, half are 3 cross, the other half 4 cross. Jerry at Memory Lane told me the earlier S-7's (50's) were 4 cross. Learn something new every day! I did end up using 10 3/8 for the rear doing a 3 cross, and 10 5/8 for the front for a 3 cross as well. I prefer a 4 cross pattern, but didn't feel like ordering yet another package of (10 7/8) spokes, I'm done!! 
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2013)

All my S-7's from the late 50's and on are three cross with the 10 5/8" spokes. I haven't come across a four cross on an S-7 yet.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 18, 2013)

There are different spoke lace patterns? That never occurred to me. Now I gotta go look for pictures?

Are there any benefits to one pattern over another?

Edit: let me clarify, I'm referring to factory patterns, not custom patterns.


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> There are different spoke lace patterns? That never occurred to me. Now I gotta go look for pictures?
> 
> Are there any benefits to one pattern over another?
> 
> Edit: let me clarify, I'm referring to factory patterns, not custom patterns.




Just 3 cross and 4 cross. Same process, just differs on how many spokes you cross over when putting in the 2nd set each side.
4 cross used longer spokes (probably a savings on metal was the reason they went to 3 cross), 4 cross would be a sturdier pattern.
Balloon tire bikes are 4 cross.
Darcie


----------



## Rivnut (May 19, 2013)

I have an old S-7 rear wheel with a SA three speed hub (SA three-speed 58   5  is stamped on the hub) in it wtih what I believe is a four cross.*  I took one of the spokes out (dropped the d#*ned spoke wrench, it went under the work bench, and is now hiding from me) and measured it.  It measures 10-3/8"  

When I put it back in, I noticed that the spoke does not go into the rim by about 1/16th of and inch.  If it weren't for the nipple, it wouldn't stay in the hole.  When I hand tightened the spoke then used a screwdriver to tighten the spoke, the spoke got tight way before it reached the screwdriver. 

These are old original rusty rims so I'm sure they've never been restrung.  

Ed

*like spokes have three other spokes between them in the rim before another like spoke goes in the rim??????


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> *like spokes have three other spokes between them in the rim before another like spoke goes in the rim??????




Start from where the spoke comes out of the hub, then count how many other spokes it crosses before it goes into the rim. The first one it crosses may be right close to it. I'm guessing if it's a 10 3/8 that this is a 3 cross patten (crosses 3 other spokes).
Darcie


----------



## schwinnja (May 19, 2013)

*26 s7 spokes*

Front...10 19/32"
rear coaster...10 1/2"
rear 3 speed...10 3/8"
rear 2 speed...10 1/4"


----------



## Rivnut (May 19, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Start from where the spoke comes out of the hub, then count how many other spokes it crosses before it goes into the rim. The first one it crosses may be right close to it. I'm guessing if it's a 10 3/8 that this is a 3 cross patten (crosses 3 other spokes).
> Darcie




I looked at it again and then compared it to an S-2.  The rim with the SA hub is a 3-cross.  Both have the same number of other spokes between like spokes but I guess that would make sense if there's two sides to the hub and one inside and one outside spoke on each side.  There has to be the same number just for mathematical reasons.


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2013)

schwinnja said:


> Front...10 19/32"
> rear coaster...10 1/2"
> rear 3 speed...10 3/8"
> rear 2 speed...10 1/4"




schwinnja, is this the msmt you got from your existing spokes, or is this what you have used to respoke them? Some of those sizes I didn't know were available-? What ended up working was 10 5/8 for front hub (3 cross) and 10 3/8 for SA 3 spd (3 cross). Thx!


----------



## schwinnja (May 20, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> schwinnja, is this the msmt you got from your existing spokes, or is this what you have used to respoke them? Some of those sizes I didn't know were available-? What ended up working was 10 5/8 for front hub (3 cross) and 10 3/8 for SA 3 spd (3 cross). Thx!




 These are what I have used based on the Schwinn spoke chart.
They work out exact.
The 10 5/8"are just 1/32" larger than the 10 19/32" and work okay as well.
 I believe Gary Wold in North Carolina, gwlw7272 on ebay has the 10 19/32" spokes.


----------



## Hiawathatc (May 21, 2013)

I learned something new over the weekend. I finally got a chance to pull some of my bikes out of the shed for this year. My 55 and 56 Corvettes have 4 cross spoke patterns. My 59 Speedster has the 3 cross spoke pattern. I have what I think is a 57 American (could be a 58?) with 3 cross but it has been re-laced. So 55 and 56 are 4 cross. 59 and up is 3 cross. I'm not sure about 57 and 58. What I found odd is that on both the 55 and 56, the spokes cross over on the last cross of each spoke. Just like they do them now.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

I'd kill to have all the little detailed info on all the old bike brands. Who used what pattern on what bikes in what years. Do you think manufactures used the same pattern on all their bikes in a given year or used both and each pattern on specific bikes? Did each company do all their wheel building in house or did they have someone else build the wheels for them? Was the spoke lace pattern ever an aspect pointed out in advertising?

Is there a lace pattern that's exceptionally strong other than 4 cross? I know 4 is stronger than 3 and you shouldn't use a radial pattern on a braking wheel.


----------

